# 32GB internal?



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

So since it has a 32GB internal storage plus the external card, does the mean I could use a 32GB external, and it will combine the storage for a total of 64GB or is it one or the other?
Thanks.
Bleeds


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

It will give you 64gb. However they will be desperate spaces just like on a PC when you add an external hard drive. I believe the s3 will accept up to 64gb cards as well.
Sent from my Axiom MAXX!!


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually, does ICS manage internal storage differently from GB? That is, how difficult is it to have a particular application leverage internal storage vs. external storage?

If the internal is primarily used for apps only, minus their data, then there doesn't seem to be an advantage to grabbing the 32G version.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Internal is partitioned a certain amount is used for apps and data,the rest is used like an SD card. Then the card you insert in the sd-ext.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

internal memory is always faster from a performance perspective

a 32GB GSIII with a 32GB sdcard will have something less than 64GB total storage


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much the only advantage to getting a 32GB version of the GSIII over a 16GB would be more storage for the apps that read/write to/from memory frequently that would see a slight speed boost using internal vs. external memory. Since the reduction in shutter lag using ICS over GB the point may be mute for camera apps... but you WOULD improve photo and video capture times if you could save files to the internal vs. an external card... even a Class10.

EDIT: FWIW I just ordered a 16GB Blue GSIII and I'll be putting my SanDisk 32GB Class 4 card (that outperforms most Class 10 cards) in the external slot.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered 32 gb white model GS3 ,and also have a 32 gb sdcard,just got the sdcard Monday.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an old Nook Color and those devs have studied sd cards extensively. They also confirm that Sandisk class 4 is tops. That said, I just found the Sandisk Mobile Ultra 32 gb at Amazon for $33 and ordered. I believe it's a class 6. Whatever, I just like having that option.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how the 32 will be partitioned between storage and the internal SD card? I'm hoping for a large internal SD since that is where offline google music is stored...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

So you guys are saying the class 4 are better than say a class 10?

Edit: bought that 4gb Sandisk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the 32GB version. I'm waiting to order a SD card until I need it since prices seem to keep comming down.


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought this phone can accept 64G SDXC cards? I ordered the 16G after reading the specs support 64G on Verizons site, thinking 50 bones more for 16G more memory is too high?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard that ICS supports using both internal and external storage more seamlessly, so I got the 32G version.

Actually I think it was suggested in this thread! What can I say, it's been a while since I posted the question. ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

